
Seed funding for biotech? - rms

======
rms
No one does Y Combinator style funding for biotech because startup costs are
so much higher than for Web 2.0. My biotech company is more like a Web 2.0
startup because I could take a company to profitability on $25,000.

I've applied to the local biotech incubator. Anyone have any other ideas for
getting funding and mentoring? Do small business loans to buy capital hold the
individual accountable for repayment?

------
sharpshoot
rms - be interested to find out about your biotech project as i'm a
biochemist/infectious disease PhD by training (but internet entrepreneur by
experience). Email me.

